# I have a crate piddler...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Cally is doing great, has only had 3 accidents in her expen and none in the house. Night time has been a bit of a problem, we are letting her out at least twice during the night, but she is still peeing in her crate by the door. I think it is more of an excited pidde, she gets to screaming and just goes. I put a large box in her crate, took out newspapers and pad, will sprinkle some kibble on the floor in there tonight. I have a pup tent which is the perfect size, but in another week I am sure she will be able to chew out of it LOL. 

She does not have a UTI, she holds it for a long time during the day with no problems. I was thinking maybe we should stop getting up with her at night, just let her scream - she is peeing in there anyway. Maybe she will learn that we won't come if she screams and settle down. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had one of those. She even popped in her kennel sometimes at night. I tried everything. Getting up at night maybe lessened it, but it didn't stop. Them a miracle at 9 months old, she finally stopped. I have no idea why, it was nothing I did. So maybe just patience and time will make a difference. I feel for you though. There's nothing like a piss or poop covered dog in the morning to clean up. I actually looked into finding a new owner for her I was so mad about it.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I had one of those. She even popped in her kennel sometimes at night. I tried everything. Getting up at night maybe lessened it, but it didn't stop. Them a miracle at 9 months old, she finally stopped. I have no idea why, it was nothing I did. So maybe just patience and time will make a difference. I feel for you though. There's nothing like a piss or poop covered dog in the morning to clean up. I actually looked into finding a new owner for her I was so mad about it.


Oh noooo, I am not going to go through this for 7 months LOL! Thankfully it just seems to be small amounts right by the door on her blankie of course. No poops and she is not covered in it...that would be really frustrating. I am glad your pup grew out of it!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

you are in the other pets area so I am not sure if cali is or is not a golden nor do you mention her age.... 

My wolfhound was much harder to housebreak than the others.... perhaps you can tell us how old cali is and what breed she is... and then we can be of more help


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Cally is a yellow lab, almost 8 weeks old...Dream the yellow lab I recently lost was an excited piddler as a pup, but not in her crate, just when someone would come in the door. She outgrew it by about 5 or 6 months old. Cally is doing great in the house, it is just the crate that seems to be a problem and not during the day...


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Cally is very young yet togo through the night. Would it be possible to get up specially to take her out before she cries. You don't really want her to wet in her crate and if you can avoid it she will be dry at night sooner.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

We do get up and let her out 2-3 times...she just doesn't really like the crate and gets to screaming and piddles. She goes outside pees and screams when we put her back in the crate, usually carries on for 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Like the other poster, I too had a dog that peed AND pooped in her crate and it was ever so fun waking up in the morning to a crap covered dog and crate. My solution? I stopped crating her. She had the option of getting in her crate (which she never did) but I kept her confined in my room barricaded in a 5x5 little portion of floorspace next to my bed. She slept like an angel. During the day I worked on desensitizing her to her crate so I could leave her in it while I was gone.

From your description it sounds like she's just getting a little anxious and pees herself. I think if you just spent a little time making her crate a happy place for her that she'll adjust to it quickly.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Dreammom said:


> We do get up and let her out 2-3 times...she just doesn't really like the crate and gets to screaming and piddles. She goes outside pees and screams when we put her back in the crate, usually carries on for 30 minutes or so.


Ah I see. We had a flatcoated retriever who really hated his crate and screamed and howled solid for over two weeks. It was hell. We also decided it wasn't worth it and abandoned it. As soon as he was no longer in his crate he settled straight away. I gave him a radio to keep him company in the kitchen and went down to him a couple of times in the night to wake him and take him out. I don't think it was any slower to house-train him without the crate and we didn't have a much trouble with chewing thngs he shouldn't. 
They are all different and I have used a crate with my golden retriever. She happily sleeps in it at night, but never goes there in the day. She is now four and a half months old and I am going to see how she goes without the crate at night (to be honest I will be glad to see it out of the way).


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

We had a dry night last night Yayyyy! My kids thought I was so cruel putting the boxes in her crate...I had to use two because I kept losing her behind the other box, she was moving it around. There was enough room for her to turn around, sprawl out, etc...I tested it late afternoon, she had just been out to pee, I put her in the crate for a nap she screamed for about 10 minutes. When she quieted down I let her out of there and sure enough she had peed.

My son said she didn't even wake up during the night, he let her out at about 2:30 she went right back to bed. I got up with her at 5:45 and her crate was still dry!
I wish I had the option of not crating her, but need to for her own safety...the big dogs are not that sure of her yet and no way will they allow her loose in the bedroom, that is their mama LOL.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So glad that she had a better night! Maverick settles down better in his crate if I put my fingers through for a bit when he fusses. I think he has been easier to crate train and potty train than my female was.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

I am pleased things seem to be settling down - here's hoping the nights will get easier and easier for you.


----------

